# PE10 size comparison



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

PE10 is very close to Ocea Jigger 5000P or Trinidad 40 in size and weight.

Here is a comparison picture of PE10 and TN40N









PE10, TN40N and PE7


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Kil!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I know many like Ocea Jigger 4000P/5000P which is Japanese domestic version of Trinidad 40N/40, but I used the Ocea Jigger 4000P only 6 months and started to use smaller reels.
4/0 size Ocea JIgger 4000P is not big reel at all, but I am more comfortable to use smaller 3/0 size reel. I probably still use my PE8 in most occasion except I target 300 - 500 lbs bluefin when I need a reel like PE10 for more line capacity


----------

